
Show HN: PenguinTrace – Show how code maps to assembly and step through it - alexbeharrell
https://github.com/penguintrace/penguintrace
======
alexbeharrell
This is a side project I've been working on, which is intended to help see how
code maps to assembly and how it runs on a processor by stepping through the
code and assembly simultaneously.

A bit more background to the project is available on the website at
[https://penguintrace.org/2019/04/29/welcome-and-
background.h...](https://penguintrace.org/2019/04/29/welcome-and-
background.html).

The easiest way to try it out is probably through Docker (instructions on
github), any feedback or suggestions are welcome.

